# New Postcard Business - Need Help



## JHuff8181 (Nov 13, 2008)

I have started a new work at home business selling vintage postcards. I have started by selling postcards from my own collection but I need more product. I search garage sales, estate sales and auctions in my own area but I am looking for postcards with topics from outside my area. 

I am looking for postcard buyers to find product for me from around the country. I will pay for the product and a finder's fee plus shipping costs. If you are interested please email me at [email protected]. I will give you a specific list of what I am looking for and answer any questions you may have.

I look forward to hearing from you,

John


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

I sell postcards from time to time. Here are some web sites that I have found helpful. 


http://www.playle.com/dealer.php?d=PLAYLE

http://www.marylmartin.com/

http://www.emotionscards.com/museum/gradingpostcards.htm


----------



## solidwoods (Dec 23, 2005)

Look for overseas sites/forums. They may be good sellers. Doesn't matter if its in a foreign language.
jim


----------

